# Grilled Stuff Pork Chops



## Savannahsmoker (May 13, 2012)

Chops went in Mad Hunky’s Pork Brine for 24 hours.  The aroma of the brine was so appetizing we knew it was going to be good:






Assembled the ingredients:





Opened a pocket, stuffed the chop, dried fruit and added some herbs:





Closed with a skewer:





Warm up the grill, fired up the sear burner and the chops went on.  Four one minute flips and turns and moved to the low side until 145 internal degrees:





Pulled to rest under foil tent for 10 minutes:





Dinner was ready in the sunroom:





Plated:


----------



## Savannahsmoker (May 13, 2012)

Of course there was dessert:


----------



## Dawgluver (May 13, 2012)

Oh my my.  I swear, I can smell them.  YUM!!!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 14, 2012)

Splendid job Sav, Mad Hunky's brine recipe please


----------



## Cerise (May 14, 2012)

Beautiful!  Can you share the recipe for the chops and stuffing?


----------



## Gravy Queen (May 14, 2012)

Wowser! Amazing pics Savannah!!! What a spread.

I've never seen chops thick enough to stuff here though, yours are soooo meaty!!


----------



## MyCrummyApartment (May 14, 2012)

Dude. Nice cross hatching.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 14, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Wowser! Amazing pics Savannah!!! What a spread.
> 
> I've never seen chops thick enough to stuff here though, yours are soooo meaty!!



Just an idea - you can buy a whole or half pork loin and cut chops as thick as you want 

Beautiful dinner, Savannah!


----------



## Savannahsmoker (May 14, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Splendid job Sav, Mad Hunky's brine recipe please



Sorry, but this is a commercial product that I wanted to try. Here is the web site. Welcome to MadHunkyMeats.com.  It is a little pricey IMO.

I do have my own pork brine recipe, Mohunken Pork Brine, that was picked up and published in American Grills if any one wants it.



Cerise said:


> Beautiful!  Can you share the recipe for the chops and stuffing?



Not much of a recipe.  Using what is showned in the picture, chop the dry fruit, cut a pocket and stuff, season, smear on some olive oil, sear for about 4 total minutes and move to low heat, pull at 145 degrees internal and rest for 10 minutes.  This is a very simple cook and it will impress friends.


Thanks all for the interest.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 15, 2012)

Sav fire away with the mohunken recipe please


----------



## Savannahsmoker (May 15, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Sav fire away with the mohunken recipe please



Ok here ya go.

Savannahsmoker’s Mohunken Pork Brine

2 cups dark brown sugar 
2 cups kosher salt 
1/4 cup ground ginger 
1/4 cup garlic powder 
1/4 cup ground cumin
4 Tbsp. of ‘cracked’ black peppercorns 
Combine the above in a bowl
Add the below ingredients in a large food grade container or bucket and stir in the ingredients above.
2 Gallons Water
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar 
4 good-size ‘branches’ of fresh rosemary 
2 Tbsp. of Worcestershire sauce 
2 Tbsp. of Tabasco sauce 
2 medium-size lemons chopped, squeezed and smashed to release all of their flavors
Simmer until spices are dissolved and refrigerate to a temperature below 40 degrees.
Submerged pork in the brine and refrigerate below 40 degrees for 24 hours.

BTW this is for two pork shoulder so adjust as necessary.
Hope y'all like it.


----------



## Paymaster (May 25, 2012)

Great pix and awsome looking grub right there!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 25, 2012)

Lovely ... Thanks for posting your photographs and sharing.

Ciao, Have nice wkend. 
Margi Cintrano.


----------



## Kayelle (May 25, 2012)

Just a spectacular post, Savannah !!

We all love a delicious picture story.  I'd love to jump through the screen and chow down on that beautiful spread.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 28, 2012)

Sav that mohunken brine is fantastic on porkshoulder, thank you.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jun 2, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Sav that mohunken brine is fantastic on porkshoulder, thank you.


Thanks for the compliment and you are welcome.


----------



## Richtee (Nov 14, 2012)

*The pork brine...*

Sorry I'm late to this discussion...

Hi..Rich "The Mad Hunky" here... I wnted to address the "bit pricy" comment... actually, Sav you did not use the brine in the most efficient way. There is no need to "float" the meat in a pot... that's just wasting product.

Those 4 chops could have been done in only a pint of brine..about 2-3 tablespoons powder and a pint of water by using a gallon ziplock bag and "burping" the air out so the meat remains covered in the brine. That's all it will take to get the job done!

Glad you enjoyed the results... 

If anyone has any q's...drop me a PM :{)


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 14, 2012)

That all looks fabulous S


----------



## youngster (Nov 16, 2012)

*very nice*

yes looks delicious


----------



## grandma25 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sorry I hate pork, but i am sure it would be lovely if you did


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Dec 12, 2012)

Richtee said:


> Sorry I'm late to this discussion...
> 
> Hi..Rich "The Mad Hunky" here... I wnted to address the "bit pricy" comment... actually, Sav you did not use the brine in the most efficient way. There is no need to "float" the meat in a pot... that's just wasting product.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rich for showing me the way to use your product in a much more efficient manner.  I will be ordering some Mad Hunky products soon.


----------

